# My 29gal dream build



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

*My 29gal Reef DIY build*

Having seen what can be done with a reef tank if its done right, I am going to try and have my "dream tank". I have been gathering equipment for this system for the past 3 years and designing it be expandable. It will be a coral dominated reef mostly Softies and LPS but I plan on adding a few SPS on down the road.

*UPDATED 11-13-12*
The system:
29gal display tank... snagged a brand new on for $30 thanks big chain pet store 


I made the stand for the system.


Filtration:
Eshopps RS200 Sump Modded to maximize floor space. Picture above shows sump mods. 
Reef Octopus 200 skimmer
Reef Octopus BioPellet Reactor
Reef Octopus Media Reactor for carbon and/or GFO
2 Danner Supreme Mag 5. 1 for the reactors and 1 for return pump.


Plumbing is made with1/2" PVC with union fittings for easy cleaning.

Overflow: I built a BeanAnimal style over. I used it because it is fail-safe: it will restart its self in case of a power outage and can easily handle more flow than will be needed so I don't have to worry about the overflow getting clogged and flooding my floor. plus it only cost about $40 to complete the drain and return lines so it was cheaper and safer in the long run than buying an overflow.

Flow:
Ecotech Marine MP10 ES
After my last 29gal reef was filled with wires from powerheads I had to figure something out. Then I found this little baby! No more cords! Thanks EcoTech for a clean looking tank!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*W


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Started construction on the stand today!!!
Finished the frames for the top and bottom of the stand, ran out of wood so I won't get started on the legs until tomorrow.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Right on!!
*pc


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I bought the rest of the wood to finish the stand today. Framing is 2x4's and the the stand will be covered with 3/4" Oak plywood from top to bottom. Just finished cutting the rest of the pieces for the stand's frame. I will finish assembling the stand tomorrow and hopefully have some pictures then. Not sure if I will be able to finish the stand this week since the new Call of Duty comes out tonight but now that I have all the wood it shouldn't be long!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*pc*w3*pc


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Making progress on the stand:
The uprights are just balanced for now, went and got a pocket hole jig to secure them, had to watch a 2 hour long DVD to figure out how to use it since it doesn't even come with instructions!!!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Update
Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving!
I have now got the new stand near finished!
I have the legs attached now that I finally figured out how to use my new pocket hole jig!!! Everyone should check these out if your going to build....anything basically. I also have attached the top and sides on the stand. 


I couldn't resist the opportunity to set up the setup real quick to see what it is going to look like! Its a little blurry.. but gives a good idea of the plans. Please excuse the mess, we're in the middle of a remodel.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*w3


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Tons of Progress!!
Aside from adding some trim and a few coats of paint the stand is now finished!!


I added an electrical box on the inside of the stand to help in the everlasting challenge of keeping a mess of wires out of sight. The outlet is a grounded GFI plug to make sure nothing catches on fire should it get wet.
Then I thought it would be nice to be able to see in my stand when I'm trying to work so I added under cabinet LED lighting.


Plumbing is almost done now. The drain side is completely done except for a flex fitting I will be installing tomorrow night, and as soon as I can figure out how I want the water returned to the tank I will knock out the return side of the plumbing. Suggestions would be great!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking Good! Now granted I have a bigger tank, but, I'd add 2 more GFCI protector is there, unless your going to plug everything in on the outside of the box. I have 8 outlets in mine. Extras for that just incase I need outlet. Easier to add now than to kick yourself later.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> Looking Good! Now granted I have a bigger tank, but, I'd add 2 more GFCI protector is there, unless your going to plug everything in on the outside of the box. I have 8 outlets in mine. Extras for that just incase I need outlet. Easier to add now than to kick yourself later.


I am still considering adding another outlet on the other side on the stand just for good measure, I only added one originally because I will be plugging a power strip into that plug instead of adding another 3 outlets. I will be needing 6 outlets right now, but later on I will be adding a ReefKeeper controller, at which point all power will run through the controller.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Just finished adding the second GFCI outlet. Thank you for the idea Reefing Madness! Also just finished the plumbing on the supply line for the sump.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Framed and installed trim around the opening on the front tonight, sealed the inside of the stand with caulking and started to fill all the nail holes with wood filler tonight. Also learned that wood filler is basically worthless at 36 F. Can't wait to see this baby done!!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Ok have made lots of progress but at the same time have taken a few steps back (good steps back IMO). All construction on the stand is finished (aside from drilling two more holes). Painting has begun for the stand, the inside has been primed and has its first coat on. I finished up the plumbing and performed a trail run of the plumbing. I got to learn a lot about HOB overflows during this test. At this point I decided that I would drill my tank's supply and drain lines. I will also be redoing the plumbing. The plumbing will be made with true union valves and unions so it can be dismantled for cleaning. For the drain I will be scraping the HOB overflow and building a overflow that will run silent a fail-safe so it can't flood my room. BeanAnimal's Bar and Grill - Silent and Fail-Safe Overflow System
I am still deciding if I will make my overflow span the entire rear of the tank but I am glad im making the switch


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Coast to Coast, nice choice.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is a diagram of the plumbing. I had to draw it out to make sure i wasn't forgetting anything. I have done my best to design (I have borrowed some of this design!!) a plumbing system that is completely fail safe with the exception of unforeseen catastrophic failure.
If any one can think of anything I may have overlooked please let me know!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes sir, thats it.


----------



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

sexy ^_^


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Just thought of something. Do you have enough room to get the skimmer out, if it needs maintenance?


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> Just thought of something. Do you have enough room to get the skimmer out, if it needs maintenance?


Yes there is enough room. Not a whole lot to spare, but I can take it out since the collection cup comes off clear.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Update:
Construction is going great. Everything is finished construction wise on the stand aside for drilling holes for the plumbing and a final coat of paint.
Getting ready now to do a lot of plumbing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*h/b


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Sump modifications are now complete!!! I removed the "top" of the sump where the original plumbing came in to make more room. In its place I will be putting Reef Octopus BioMedia and carbon Reactors. These will be powered by a second Mag 3 pump. Each reactor will have a ball valve to adjust flow so they can both be run off of the same pump.
Today is suppose to be one of the few warm days for a while, so since I'm not working today....LET THE PAINTING BEGIN! I hope to have the entire stand painted by today before it gets too cold so I can finish the wiring tonight. The reactors and the second pump are ordered so its just a waiting game to see when they get here.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sweat build i'm on it. What are you're stocking plans for this tank? You're making me want to build my spare 40g now


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Chillwill007 said:


> Sweat build i'm on it. What are you're stocking plans for this tank? You're making me want to build my spare 40g now


I haven't got a set in stone idea for stocking this tank yet. I do know that I will be keeping my two clowns, I had them for sale but just can't let them go, they are like my kids, they have been with me from the beginning. I would like to have a mandarin if I can get a good source of copepods in the tank. I want to get a Hawaiian Flame Wrasse later on down the road, once I know I wont kill it!! Aside from those fish I am unsure. I want to have a very active colorful tank of small fish. As for corals... I will be bringing back the zoa farm, but the majority of the tank will be mixed LPS and SPS. I would like to grow maybe two or three large acro colonies as center pieces and then have a few good size LPS colonies of acans. And if the budget will allow I will get a bleeding apple scoly


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

what size are your drain pipes..they need to be big enough so if a critter gets in there it wont plug the system up.. and trust me if a snail can get in there he will get in there..lol..system looks great though im liking it very much..but i had a snail get in mine..the cleanup wasnt much fun..just giving you a heads up..

Rick


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

whitetiger61 said:


> what size are your drain pipes..they need to be big enough so if a critter gets in there it wont plug the system up.. and trust me if a snail can get in there he will get in there..lol..system looks great though im liking it very much..but i had a snail get in mine..the cleanup wasnt much fun..just giving you a heads up..
> 
> Rick


Thanks for the heads up! The drain standpipes will be made out of 1/2 pvc. I will have the intakes of the drain system very close to the bottom of the overflow box so that nothing can squeeze into them. I will be doing a few tests with the system before it goes into operation.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Finishing all the wiring up today! Already have all the lighting and power wire run, just painting boxes and installing face plates now!! Hopefully I will also get all the painting done! The inside and bottom are already painted so i just have to finish the outside and it will be done!!! My reactors should be here anytime now so I will be able to start planing all the plumbing tonight.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Stand is COMPLETE!!!
Got my replacement Mp10 yesterday, my Reef Octopus reactors and carbon today, and should be getting my other pump tomorrow. 
Picture time:

Wiring on bottom of stand: The outlet provides power for the LED lights in the stand so none of the outlets in the stand are taken up.









Sump after modifications: 









Thank you Santa!!









Today was a great day to check the mail:
BulkReefSupply really came through!









Planned layout for the stand:









Reactors:


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Wholly crap. Well you know the old saying, if your going to do it......do it right. And my man, you have definately got it right!! Very Nice Job, I might say!!
:truckin:


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> Wholly crap. Well you know the old saying, if your going to do it......do it right. And my man, you have definately got it right!! Very Nice Job, I might say!!
> :truckin:


Thank you very much! A lot of time and research has gone into this one. :computer melon:
I have tried to design it to be as efficient as possible but at the same time not to be so complicated that it wont be fun to keep up.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

In the quest to make maintenance more enjoyable I have added a system to make a water change painless. *w3
I bought a 10 gal plastic storage container from Ace Hardware (the helpful place aka work) added two aqua clear powerheads from my last tank, one to circulate and one to pump out water. Also added a heater to make sure the new water is same temp. Now, to do a water change all I have to do is siphon out about 7 gallons from my current system and pump in the new, takes me about 8 mins to do a water change now. *w3*w3*w3


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nicely done. We are sounding like a true saltwater geek now, with all the neat gizzmos ya got.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Reefing Madness said:


> Nicely done. We are sounding like a true saltwater geek now, with all the neat gizzmos ya got.


Yea defiantly a saltwater geek now!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Added a new feature today. I am calling it an auto top off but it isnt a true "auto" top off. 
This is my current setup.
The rubbermaid trash can is the actual tank in this temporary system. The smaller container on the left is the holding tank for new saltwater, the container holds about 8 gallons of water so it is perfect for a water change on this size system. The white bucket in the middle is my new "auto" top off. The bucket holds 2 gallons of freshwater. The water is pumped up to the main tank using a power head, I don't have float switches, so I have to turn on the pump manually but it is a nice new feature that makes topping off very easy.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

The plumbing nightmare has begun!
I just finished gluing the rest of the plumbing for the reactors, and will be testing them tomorrow for leaks. Also started on the return pump plumbing, hope to be finishing it tomorrow!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Update time!
Filtration is now up and running and cycling!
I also added a few little features to help the stand keep looking clean.
My 3 drain lines will run through this bracket to keep them from moving around.


All wiring run.


Sump and reactors installed.


Sump and reactors running!
The white hose you see is currently running and acting as the tank, it flows water from the return pump right now but later on it will be used so I can pump out water to do water changes bucket FREE!!!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolutley outstanding!!!
*w3*w3*pc*w3*w3


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Update time!
Drilled glass for the first time today! It went great and I now have an aquarium with 3 holes in it!









I have also modified my "trashcan" so my fish can have nice clean water. 
I made a stand-in drain for the trash can so that it will maintain a constant water level.








The pvc pipe leading into the sump is the the drain line for the time being.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Now thats what I'm talkin about!!

*W


----------



## Vulcan78 (Mar 1, 2012)

any updated pics? nice setup man!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Vulcan78 said:


> any updated pics? nice setup man!


Long story short, wont be seeing any more of this build till I move to my own place. I had about a 15gal water spillage while I was at work. This inturn led to my carpet needing to be pulled up and replaced and about half of the subfloor will have to be replaced also. *td So now my awesome friend Megan is babysitting my fish and LR.


----------



## sonardesigns1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice set-up. Love the pics. send more after the move.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Finally moved!!!
Just finished painting the back of my tank an awesome blue! Now with the tank painted I can reinstall all the plumbing and get this tank running! I'll be getting the sand sometime next week then I hope to start cycling within a few days!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*w3*w3*w3*w3

*W*W*W


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

lets get water in this thing...lol..great job on the wiring and plumbing so far

Rick


----------



## Chrisfrey007 (Oct 5, 2011)

As Vader would say... "Impressive."


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

UPDATE TIME!!!
Moving is complete!
Finished gluing the rest of the plumbing the other day and started cycling last night!
Still need to have a overflow box made to keep my water level hidden behind the trim, but the tank is now RUNNING!!
Currently the tank is running without the reactors, I couldn't really see a point in running a carbon reactor on a cycling tank, but I will add the carbon and bio pellets when the time is right.

This build went way over budget so I have to slow down for a little bit, but I plan on adding a lot of exotic zoanthids and acans. I can't wait to see colonies grow from tiny frags!! When the budget allows I will be upgrading to an LED light system and will then be adding SPS. CANT WAIT!!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Pictures!!

Filling the tank!! It took forever but we got here!!


This is the tank once the water level stabilized. Got to play around with the new drain setup for a while, I still have to make the air adjustment for the left side but it is working great! 
DRAINS COMPLETELY SILENT!!


You may have noticed that my vortech pump was replaced between these pictures. Sadly it is currently non operable *frown and will have to be repaired.
But I can say that Ecotech Marine has a great customer service department if anyone was wondering! So my new wet side should be on its way anytime now cant wait!!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Heres a shot of the plumbing behind the tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2012)

Sick!!! I guess in time when I get there....I will most definitely try something like this.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sick!!! I guess in time when I get there....I will most definitely try something like this.


thank you! this build has been a blast! i recommend it to everyone!!!


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

That is going to be very reqarding after all the work you've put in. Can't wait to see updates.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Live sand added with two Green Reef Chromis


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Added more rock last night as well as a small piece of LR to seed the rest of the rock
My bulbs blew right before I went to take this picture. Off to the pet store we go!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Purchased new bulbs and 2 more Green Reef Chromis yesterday. Pictures to follow this evening.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

k:


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

New Aquascape
New light bulbs made a huge difference!


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Update!
I went out of town for a few days and the tank turned red haha that was a funny call to get from my roommate, but the cyanobacteria is finally receding 
Live rock is spreading way faster than I could have ever imagined! I've even seen coralline growing on the sand!


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

*w3


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice.thanks for the pictures


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> Wholly crap. Well you know the old saying, if your going to do it......do it right. And my man, you have definately got it right!! Very Nice Job, I might say!!
> :truckin:


DITTO...


----------



## saltnut (Aug 19, 2013)

Good luck with this tank. I had a 29 for over 10 years it was one of my favorite tanks ever.


----------

